

I haven’t had a smartphone for more than two years…and it’s been great - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/06/24/i-havent-had-a-smartphone-for-more-than-two-yearsand-its-been-great/

======
monroepe
I have never had a smartphone. Keyboard phones ftw.

------
bpolania
I have had a smartphone for the last 6 years and it's been freaking awesome!

